# trim tex plastic 45



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone has used trim- tex inside and outside plastic 45s my supply dosnt stock them and I don't want 2 boxes if I don't like them I grid the mudset 90s and they work great .


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Was wondering if anyone has used trim- tex inside and outside plastic 45s my supply dosnt stock them and I don't want 2 boxes if I don't like them I grid the mudset 90s and they work great .


 I use them. I like them takes more mud than the paper faced beads and off angles but I like lines and you definitely get sharp lines with them.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I bought some Trim Tex magic corner the other day. I ended up not using it as I didn't like the lack of sharpness the corner edges have. :huh:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I bought some Trim Tex magic corner the other day. I ended up not using it as I didn't like the lack of sharpness the corner edges have. :huh:


Is it the magic corner sdr is talking of ???????

I can see using it on top peaks on cathedrals , it does what the product says it will do. But then the person/customer may not like the look of the reveal it leaves. Some like it, some don't . Not knocking the product, just it gives a certain look, appeal , style, or option for someone to use.

With the no coat, The DWC I work for, want no mud applied at the peak/apex of the no-coat. Just apply mud at the edges of the no-coat. That way there's no mud where movement may start to happen. In it's own little way, your making the no-coat act like magic corner.

It's all in the way you install it:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Is it the magic corner sdr is talking of ???????
> 
> I can see using it on top peaks on cathedrals , it does what the product says it will do. But then the person/customer may not like the look of the reveal it leaves. Some like it, some don't . Not knocking the product, just it gives a certain look, appeal , style, or option for someone to use.
> 
> ...



can you wipe it anyway except from the tabs, maybe push it in, I like more of a solid corner, not soft corners like no coat, don't get me wrong No coat has it's place like every other product


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I bought some Trim Tex magic corner the other day. I ended up not using it as I didn't like the lack of sharpness the corner edges have. :huh:


It's for expansion is it not:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

now I remember using Trim Tex four five just go through the motions never look at the box, yes it is choice I think, easy to work with I found pretty much load glue mud and wipe down, easy to adjust definitely was not frail,

Or Beachnut Canuck might say spray and stick


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> It's for expansion is it not:blink:


:thumbsup: I think you are right Joe. It was what the supplier sent when I tried to explain what I was after. I ended up making a trip to the store and getting the right product.

Its a beautiful day - dont let it get away!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> can you wipe it anyway except from the tabs, maybe push it in, I like more of a solid corner, not soft corners like no coat, don't get me wrong No coat has it's place like every other product


It's all about movement joe, sorta like that **** tape vs **** tape war:whistling2:

It's only on the top peak of something you do this trick on, on walls or anything where else where there's less stress, do want ever floats your boat. I forgot to say, when coating the no-coat on the peak, keep away from the blue line as much as possible,,, if you can.

Personally, I prefer the midflex on the peaks, It takes so little mud to load them,,,, but , I install what ever the DWC supplies so.....:whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

No not the magic corner I'm talking about the rigid beads for inside and outside 45s


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> No not the magic corner I'm talking about the rigid beads for inside and outside 45s


Never seen the inside ones

I think it's your duty to try them, and let us know what you think of them:yes:

You owe us one, since you got to try the Columbia mini taper


----------

